# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Beyler, Kendinize Gelin!

## bozok

*BEYLER, KENDİNİZE GELİN!* 




Epeydir bir* “sorun”* lafıdır gidiyor. Yıllardır, gün 24 saat döne döne dillendirilen bu *“sorun”* yüzünden milletin kafası çorbaya döndü! Yoktan var edilmesinde malum çevrelerin büyük menfaat umdukları bu sözde* “sorun”*a karşı kimi allameler *“açılım”* yaparak çözüm(!) arıyor, benim saf ve iyi niyetli kimi vatandaşlarım ise bu arsız dayatmalara karşı; *“ama Atatürk; ‘Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene!’ demişti, ‘Ne mutlu Türk olana’ dememişti ki”* diyerek, Türk olmanın adeta suçluluğu(!) altında eziliyor; *“aslında biz de bu durumdan şaşkınız ama ne yapalım ki böyle”* mealine gelecek savunmalar yapmaya çabalıyorlar. üte yandan, isminin önüne sıralanmış sıfatlardan milletin medet umduğu kimi aydınlar(!) ise ;* “Bu talepler ‘üniter’ yapıya aykırıdır”* diye söze başlayarak daha ilk dakikada topu kendi kalelerine gönderiyorlar!

*Beyler, kendinize gelin!*

Olmayan bir sorunun sorun haline getirilmesinde gösterdiğiniz basiretsizlik yetmiyormuş gibi şimdi de *“çözüm”* telaşına mı düştünüz!?...

Efendim, elbette çözümden ve *“barış”*tan yanalarmış ama öncelikle kimin muhatap alınacağı konusunun netleştirilmesi gerekiyormuş. Ah, o parti biraz* “söylemlerini”* yumuşatabilseymiş ne güzel olacakmış, yoksa İmralı’dakini muhatap kabul etmek mecburiyeti de hasıl olabilirmiş! Ah, doğru muhatabın kim olduğunu bir saptayabilselermiş* “sorunu”* çözmek de mesele miymiş! Aman tek *“silahlar sussun, bir an önce barış ve kardeşlik havası doğsun”* hatırına bu duruma da kendimizi hazırlamak gerekirmiş. ünemli olan barış ve kardeşliğin *“yeniden”* tesisi değil miymiş? Küreselleşen dünya koşullarında olayları yeniden değerlendirmek *“zorunlu”* imiş! Bunda öyle* “paranoya”* yapmayı gerektirecek ne varmış?!!!...

*Beyler!,*

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti* “üniter”* bir devlet değil, bir *“ulus”* devlettir! *”üniter”*; parçaların bir araya gelerek bir bütünlük oluşturmasına verilen addır. Oysa Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kuran irade, bu milleti, işçisi, köylüsü, memuru, çiftçisi, tüccarı, askeri ile sınıfsız, imtiyazsız bir millet olarak tanımlamıştır! Ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kuran bu milletin adına da *“Türk Milleti”* demiştir.

*şunu asla aklınızdan çıkarmayın ki;* yer ile yeksan olmuş bir imparatorluktan kelleyi koltuğuna alarak yedi düveli taşla sopayla bu topraklardan def etme cesaret ve azmini gösteren, bu uğurda bütün sorumluluğu üzerine alarak bu yola başını koyan, herkes kendi kendisini kurtarmanın derdine düşmüşken ve hatta kimisi İngilizle, kimisi Fransızla cilveleşirken, kendisi ve arkadaşları hakkında idam fermanı çıkarılmasına aldırış bile etmeden ve bir an bile düşünmeden bulunduğu yüksek makam ve mevkileri elinin tersiyle derhal bir kenara iten, zeka, cesaret, feraset ve fedakarlığın zirvelerine ulaşmış ve bütün dünyaya parmak ısırtmış ve en nihayeti ile şeref ve haysiyeti haksız bir şekilde yere düşürülmüş milletini yeniden şaha kaldıran ve milletinin itibarını dünya nezdinde en yükseklere taşıyarak bu mazlum millete yeniden bir vatan ve kalleş emperyalizmin yarattığı en zalim fırtınalarda bile yılıp yıkılmayacak bir ruh kazandıran ve bütün bunları yaparken de o fakir milletinin gücünden başka bir güce dayanmayı bir an bile akıllarından geçirmeyen o koca adamların hepsi de Türk’tür!

*Siz şimdi kimi kandırıyorsunuz?* Vatanın adı ne zamandan beri* “ortak vatan”* oldu? şimdi biz bütün bunları görmemezlikten gelip de bu şerefli adamların bu millete ak bir alınla ve şerefle teslim ettikleri bu aziz vatana, bir *“açılım”* yaparak, *“oynaşları”* öyle istiyor diye nereden peydahlandıkları malumumuz olan birilerini muhatap kabul edip, onlara* “ortak”* mı diyeceğiz? Bütün bu gerçekleri şimdi bir kalemde sileceğiz ve şımarık beslemeler memnun olsun diye tarihimizden de mi vazgeçeceğiz! üyle mi?

*üyle görünüyor ki;* 

-Komşu memleketlerde hep ikinci sınıf insan muamelesine maruz kalmışları, 

-Vatandaşlık hakkı bile çok görülerek bir kimlik, dolayısıyla adam gibi bir iş, mal, mülk sahibi olmaktan mahrum bırakılmışları ve *“ırkçılığın”* daniskasına şahit olmuşları 

bilmezden gelenlerin, 

-En çaresiz bir durumdayken şimdi *TE CE* diye küçümsemeye kalkıştıkları ülkenin pasaportu ile zevahiri kurtaranların, 

-Arkalarında birileri olmadıkça süt dökmüş kedi olanların, 

-Apo denen tahta maşa ile ateş olan Türk’ü tutup atmak gibi bir akılsızlıktan medet umanların, 

-Eli kanlı bir bebek katilinden başka* “saygı”* duyabilecekleri kimseleri olamayan nasipsizlerin, 

-En kritik zamanlarda bizleri arkadan hançerlemekte bir an bile tereddüt etmemişlerken şimdi; *“biz zaten ta o zamandan beraberdik”* yaveleri sayıklayan şerefsizlerin,

-Bütün bu olup bitenleri gayet iyi bildikleri halde namussuzca gerçekleri çarpıtarak gavur gözüne girmeye can atan dangalakların,

-üakal eniğinden aslan yetiştirmeye uğraşan gözü dönmüş allahsız emperyalistlerin önünde boyun büken o *“boyu bosu devrilesi”* acizlerin, 

-Vatanı babalar gibi pazarlanırken bu *“pazarlığı”* boş boş bir kenardan seyreden ve bir taraftan da işkembesini doldurup geviş getiren kimi gafil ve ruhsuzların...

*topunun kıçına tekmeyi basma işi yine bu millete düşecektir. Hayırlısı olsun!* 



*29.07.2009 /* *http://husnusezgin.blogspot.com/*

----------

